# 6.4a on a HDVR2 locking up



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Hi All,

I am having an issue with one of my series 2 units. My HDVR2 just updated to 6.4 and it has locked up 3 days in a row. It took the update over the weekend; so it has locked up about every night since the update. I see no relation to anything that I am doing with the remote but it does appear to lockup when recording. I also have the update on a DVR40 which has run fine to date. The HD in the HDVR2 is about 2 years old and is a Seagate drive. Anybody else having the same issue with an HDVR2 or another early series 2 unit?

thanks,
mark


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Have you checked this thread for anyone else having this problem?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=393867


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

same problem here...on my R10 - other 2 boxes are fine so far

not daily lockups yet but it has happened a couple of times

I posted it on the other 6.4a is here thread....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6343438#post6343438​


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

go to www.MFSlive.com, download MFSlive-1.3b.iso, burn to CD, boot from CD and run dd_rescue on the hard disk.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Have you checked this thread for anyone else having this problem?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=393867


Yes, I have been following the thread but it does not seem to be a prevalent problem plus I did not want to shift the focus of the thread.

I will look into mfs live, I used an older version to make the drive originally.

thanks :up:


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

I have the same problem w/my HDVR2. However, it started a few before my 6.4a upgrade. I believe it's related to the service data download since the lockup always happens in middle of night and the red light record LED is always on when I discover the lock up.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Yea exactly the same for me. It didn't lockup last night. Maybe they are sending something in the downloads the HDVR2 can't handle. interesting...


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

Mine *did* lock up last night. For me it started about 10 days ago and I've had a total of 5complete lock-ups since. This is a huge pain for me b/c I'm using a 4 output destacker to feed the HDVR2 and HR21, and I have to unplug the 2 outputs from the HR21 in order for the HDVR2 to find SAT IN 1 during the boot process.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, nevermind on the service data download theory. Just discovered mine is locked up right now in the middle of the day. Was fine this morning...

It seems mine is now pretty much hosed -- locks up completely at some point during any recording.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, my HDVR2 is back in 100&#37; full health, along w/twice the storage space now. The lockups I was experiencing was due to a failing power supply. A search of the forum reveals this is quite common w/these DVR's. I'm currently powering the new 320GB HD (dd_rescue'd from original upgraded 160GB) w/an external power supply while I await arrival of used HDVR2 I got off ebay for $40.

I can't believe how easy HDVR2 hd upgrading has become since I last paid attention 4 or so years ago. Wow.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Thanks for the update. I may be following your example quite soon.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

rock_doctor said:


> Thanks for the update. I may be following your example quite soon.


Might not be the power supply, might be the motherboard. If so CSC corp can repair it.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

Yep, I've got a link saved to CSC, but I think this definitely just a power supply problem based on searching this forum. Lots and lots of people w/exact same problem -- complete lock up w/the red record light lit up -- solved by new power supply. If not, then good thing I check eBay first and got a complete HDVR2 to scavenge parts from...


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

Stephen M. Smith said:


> Yep, I've got a link saved to CSC, but I think this definitely just a power supply problem based on searching this forum. Lots and lots of people w/exact same problem -- complete lock up w/the red record light lit up -- solved by new power supply. If not, then good thing I check eBay first and got a complete HDVR2 to scavenge parts from...


http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Repair-a-Hughes-HDVR2-Tivo-Power-Supply/

Examine ALL of the tubular vertically mounted capacitors for a bulging top. There are two capacitors (LC pi filters) for each of the 12 VDC, 5 VDC, and 3.3 VDC outputs.

http://www.badcaps.net/


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

I am not so convinced it is a power supply. I have the same situation, in that, it always freezes up or reboots during recording. I have also noticed it is always on Monday night about 7pm EST. I am convinced it is something they are sending in the stream. Anyway, I am going to keep going and when I get to the point I can't stand it anymore I just will activate a backup DVR-40 and retire the HDVR2. Since it does not appear to effect my older 40 the new one should be ok. Let us know if you are seeing a difference with the new power supply.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

chuckg said:


> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Repair-a-Hughes-HDVR2-Tivo-Power-Supply/


This needs to be in a sticky some place.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

rock_doctor said:


> I am not so convinced it is a power supply. I have the same situation, in that, it always freezes up or reboots during recording. I have also noticed it is always on Monday night about 7pm EST. I am convinced it is something they are sending in the stream. Anyway, I am going to keep going and when I get to the point I can't stand it anymore I just will activate a backup DVR-40 and retire the HDVR2. Since it does not appear to effect my older 40 the new one should be ok. Let us know if you are seeing a difference with the new power supply.


Take the power supply from your backup unit and put it in the main unit. If the problem persists it is not the power supply. Then either replace the hard disk or send the unit to CSC corp to have the mainboard fixed. Good Luck


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

rock_doctor said:


> This needs to be in a sticky some place.


It is the last of 10 or 15 links I had to Tivo and D*Tivo powersupply problems. I didn't and don't need them. Just an intellectual exercise to help fill the retirement years.  As was reverse engineering an DSR708 powersupply to see what the latest and greatest tech is.

The DSR708 PS becomes my backup. And if I want to measure some value I reach back and to the left. Pick it up and set it on the table. Plug it in if I want to measure a voltage or capacitor discharge time or whatever.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

rock_doctor said:


> I am not so convinced it is a power supply. I have the same situation, in that, it always freezes up or reboots during recording. I have also noticed it is always on Monday night about 7pm EST. I am convinced it is something they are sending in the stream. Anyway, I am going to keep going and when I get to the point I can't stand it anymore I just will activate a backup DVR-40 and retire the HDVR2. Since it does not appear to effect my older 40 the new one should be ok. Let us know if you are seeing a difference with the new power supply.


Well your HDVR2 is worth something on the eBay market -- as spare parts for the rest of us. lol


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

rock_doctor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having an issue with one of my series 2 units. My HDVR2 just updated to 6.4 and it has locked up 3 days in a row. It took the update over the weekend; so it has locked up about every night since the update. I see no relation to anything that I am doing with the remote but it does appear to lockup when recording. I also have the update on a DVR40 which has run fine to date. The HD in the HDVR2 is about 2 years old and is a Seagate drive. Anybody else having the same issue with an HDVR2 or another early series 2 unit?


I'm having the exact same problem with the HDVR2 in the den that I just "upgraded" to 6.4a to deal with the SP issue that cropped up in the past week or so. I would guess 4 or so times in the last 3 days, at least. Someone will turn the TV on, and the screen will be blank, and the unit non-responsive even though the red light is on. A restart will then fix it. This morning it did it twice - both times while the record light was on, but for the first time it locked up while someone was actually watching, so the screen just froze (and was not blank like it is when we turn the TV on after the lockup has occurred).

So is the consensus that this is a power supply issue and not the 6.4a update? I've had some pretty bad pixellation with this unit lately (not related to weather - we never have weather issues in SoCal) and I was wondering if perhaps the hard drive is finally going (since this unit is about 6 years old).

I had already planned on replacing this unit with an R10 I got off of eBay last week (for $22!) which I'm still waiting to be delivered, but I just want to make sure that it's not software related before I upgrade the R10 I already have and the R10 I'm waiting for.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

That's exactly what was happening to my HDVR2, although it started a little before the 6.4a update. Replacing the power supply (and the hard drive while I was at it) fixed the issue and my HDVR2 has been rock solid ever since.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> So is the consensus that this is a power supply issue and not the 6.4a update? I've had some pretty bad pixellation with this unit lately (not related to weather - we never have weather issues in SoCal) and I was wondering if perhaps the hard drive is finally going (since this unit is about 6 years old).


Actually i would say not or at least not in my case.

My issue is a little strange. I am seeing a weekly lockup/reboot every Monday night at around 9-9:30. I have had this issue for close to a month and half. I have changed units, drives, power supplies, realigned the dish and ran new lines to the tivo's with no impact.

I am *totally* convinced it is something D* is sending out in the data stream. They are sending something out and if you are recording at the same time it locks up and reboots the unit.

I have rebuilt my old HDVR2 with an archived 6.2 image and am waiting to see if it locks up and reboots this Monday (have moved all Monday recordings from the DVR-40 to the HDVR2). If it doesn't then I am convinced it is 6.4a and something in the data they are sending out Monday at about 9:30p. If the experimental data supports this hypothesis, i am going to redo both units with a 6.2a image (instant cake) and be done with 6.4a (probably will also do the PTVnet install at the same time to get rid of the call in requirement). Will know at 10p Monday...


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine re-boots or freezes with almost every rain fade.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

dtremain said:


> Mine re-boots or freezes with almost ever rain fade.


Yea, there has been speculation that 6.4a is very sensitive to poor signal quality. So that would make sense.


----------



## rabbit73 (Oct 13, 2006)

dtremain said:


> Mine re-boots or freezes with almost every rain fade.


That's interesting. Forced the 6.4a update to solve the season pass issue about two weeks ago and ever since then the unit has been freezing or randomly rebooting. Happened twice last night while we were watching and coincidentally it was raining out. The last time we actually saw it happen was during a rainstorm as well.


----------

